# pea puffers



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

has anyone kept and what are ok tank mates other than otto's?


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

I have 3 in my tank. I keep them with neon tetras with no problems.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

try some bumble bee gobies


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

so my Puffers are housed right now in a planted 20 gal long with a few Gambusia including 1 mottled(spotted) and a male and female Golden wonder Killie. All are doing great and do not bother one another at all, until feeding time then the GWK play tug of war the puffers for the blood worms.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

phys said:


> try some bumble bee gobies


Bumble Bee Gobies are brackish fish, Dwarf Puffers most certainly are not.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

funny thing is I almost got into an argument with the guy at Petland when he kept insisting that I buy salt for my tank because they need it, I tried to tell him that DP's are not brackish but he would not listen, yet all the DP's that they were selling were in fresh as he admitted and so were the figure 8 puffers.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

everything I've ever heard is that puffers are mean little guys... I'd love to put one in my 30 gallon, but I'm sure they're devour my cherry shrimp, lol


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

automatic-hydromatic said:


> everything I've ever heard is that puffers are mean little guys... I'd love to put one in my 30 gallon, but I'm sure they're devour my cherry shrimp, lol


I have one in with a betta and several cherry/amano shrimp; he hasn't bothered a single one since he's been in there. If you don't keep them fed, they can get nippy, but you'd have to starve them to achieve that. Most puffers are aggressive little devils, but these ones are actually pretty docile; you can even keep a small group of them. They really like live plants and hiding places, though.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

Scuff said:


> They really like live plants and hiding places, though.


well there's plenty of that in my tank 


but I'm going to hold off buying any new freshwater fish for a while. might be going the salt water route in the not so distant future


----------



## ReStart (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, salt is tempting. There was a young guy at Petco this afternoon who knew more about fish of all sorts than me. Way more. I was so surprised I intoduced myself and told him I'd be back. Also, the tanks there were spotless and fish looked healthy. 

He tried to talk me into salt saying that LED lighting would cover 80% of anything I might want to do. I made sure the wife was out of hearing range. lol.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

bumblebee gobies are brackish but can be kept in a freshwater tank.... They work well with other fish and shrimp so far.

EDIT* I wanted to say bumblebee gobies but was lightly distracted by the talk of pea puffers.. my bad.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Pea puffers are straight freshwater, they are 1 of a few puffers that are not salt or brackish. tons of reading and several forums including and most helpful, Dwarf Puffers.com


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

phys said:


> pea puffers are brackish but can be kept in a freshwater tank.... They work well with other fish and shrimp so far.


They're definitely not brackish puffers; like Dirty said, they're one of the few puffers who don't require salt.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Well all these months later still playing with compatability, the gambusia are fine with them and for the last month they are sharing a 55 with least killifish(heterandria formosa) and no problems so far. there are about 6 gambusi and about 20 or so HF, oh yeah I also have a young crayfish and a few ghost shrimp that came out of a pond here in Orlando


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

here are a few pics.


----------



## piklmike (Jul 14, 2011)

Hmmm... Cute little buggers!


----------

